# Inside TiVo channel names wrong



## sfalvey (Feb 26, 2004)

Has anyone noticed that the movies listed in "Inside TiVo" are listed with the old Sky channel names Sky Premier 1-5, Sky MovieMax 1-4?

The mistake only seems to be in the synopsis of the movies rather than in the channel information so it doesn't effect the recording.

How do we go about letting TiVo know about this mistake? Is it throught the "Listing Errors" thread?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I have reported it


----------

